
Directed ads show up of things I have only spoken about - analogtom
My iPhone or some app must be listening to my conversations and pulling out the subject of the conversation and putting that subject in ads on my web pages etc I&#x27;m reading. I have had this happen a few times in the last few weeks. I&#x27;ll have a conversation with someone, they mention something which I know I have never searched for and the next time I go to a site that has ads, there is the subject of the conversation. The last example is apple cider vinegar. How is this happening, is it legal, please explain?!
======
valuearb
I can virtually guarantee Siri and your iPhone is not doing this. Apple would
never allow it.

It might be possible that advertising plugins on your web pages is using the
microphone, but you need to have authorized this on the iPhone. If you didn't
I'm inclined to guess it's just pure happenstance that similar ads appeared
near to your conversations.

But if I'm wrong, this would be easy to test. What are the web sites you've
noticed this on? We could both go to that site and start saying specific
phrases to see if we start getting ads that match them.

------
llccbb
Isn't there an abundance of evidence that __any__ Facebook app is constantly
recording you? I recall seeing that Facebook and the Facebook Messenger
were...

------
mig4ng
siri is probably always listening for "hey siri" but probably collects
keywords for directed ads, try searching the settings for options to disable
it or read the terms and conditions to find out "who" (what) is listening to
you

------
analogtom
Is there a legal aspect to this?

------
mig4ng
they know

